# Chex Mate!!!  Nuts!!



## tt ace (Dec 16, 2011)

No I was not playing chess!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We had eaten all of the snack mix I had smoked last week, so it was time to make more.  My wife had bought several different boxes of cereal squares to try some recipes she had found online.  I decided to make our own Everything Snack Mix.







First, in a large bowl, I put  2 cups each Corn Squares, Rice Squares, Wheat Squares, Multi Bran Squares, Honey Nut Squares and Cinnamon Squares.  To that I added 1 1/2 cup Mixed Nuts, 1 cup Peanuts, 1 cup bite size Pretzels and 1 cup garlic flavored bagel chips, broken into small pieces.

In a separate bowl I melted 1 stick of Butter.  I then stirred in 6 tablespoons of Worcestershire Sauce.  In previous snack mix smokes, in place of the spices, etc. called for in other recipes, I had added my New Mexico red chili rub.  My wife asked me to use the New Mexico Green Chili Rub this time.  I know better than to argue with my wife!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   So I added 2 tablespoons of the green chili rub.  (Hint:  use your own favorite rub)

This mixture was then poured over the cereal mix and stirred to thoroughly coat everything.  Due to the amount of mix I separated the mix into two containers.  Note the holes in the pan to help smoke penetrate all the mix.  I punched several holes in the bottom of the foil pan also.







The smoker was fired up to 250 with chunks of oak and mixed fruitwoods added ( I have used other wood with great success also).  The mixture was smoked for a hour, stirring about every 15 minutes.  The final result was a delicious, crunchy snack mix with a great smoky flavor.







However, I was not finished as we had also run out of smoked nuts.  The wife wanted me to smoke a mixture of almonds and walnuts this time.  Once again, I played it smart and bowed to her wishes.  I put 2 cups each of the nuts into a bowl.  I then made a double mix of a Jalapeno Smoked Nut mix.  Recipe as follows for a normal amount:


2 TBSP melted butter
2 TBSP + 2 tsp Tabasco green
pepper sauce
1-1/2 tsp Tabasco red pepper
sauce
1-1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

3/4 tsp granulated garlic
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard

2 cups whole natural almonds

In a mixing bowl, I combined the melted butter and all the seasonings, stirring until well mixed. The nuts were added and stirred thoroughly to coat.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
      






The nuts were spread on a pizza pan with holes and a disposable cooking tray.








The smoking heat was increased to about 300, mesquite and fruitwood chunks added, and the nuts were put into the smoker for about 45 minutes.  I stirred them about every 15 minutes again.  








Voila!  Jalapeno Smoked Nuts.  Try these.  They are not a hot as you would think.  There is just a nice spicy taste to them.  However, my wife and I agree that the almonds were great as usual but the walnuts were just average.

Both smokes were done with no water in the pan.

Now if I could just learn how to win at chess!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2011)

The Snack mix sounds really great and a Must try...I'm with your Wife, I would go Green!...This just got moved to my favorite SMF Recipe file, thanks for the post...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome! Copied & saved!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2011)

Those look great - I need to smoke some snack mix this week


----------



## tt ace (Dec 16, 2011)

Smoking has turned out to be more than a hobby!!  It is now an obsession!!  Thank goodness my wife likes me to think and cook outside the box!!  Looks like I am doing brisket for the entire family for Christmas dinner and have an order for a smoked turkey for a local bed and breakfast.


----------



## cathy (Nov 6, 2012)

Boy does this all sounds very good!  I can't wait for my smoker to arrive.


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice work on the play by play! Cant wait to try this one out... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## seriousbbqs (Nov 6, 2012)

This is just fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Agree! I missed this thread apparently. Brings back childhood memories of this wonderful snack mix and now it has an adult twist in a way. Sounds awesome. I will be trying this very very soon.

Thanks for sharing, really this sounds great!


----------



## tt ace (Nov 7, 2012)

Glad everyone is liking this idea.  We really love this and make it quite often.  In fact my wife bought the makings for both the mix and the nuts.  Time to go smoke!!


----------

